# And Now For Something Completely Different



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, action

I'm a Cub Scout, I've been working very hard. On Thursday I got my Bobcat badge . The Bobcat is a very special thing to me. And this is the most fun,I got to do a skit! Well yesturday, I got my uniform.

Happy Scouting Duck Fans,









PDX Bobcat


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations PDX Bobcat!






























Scouting is a great adventure. Stick with it, and you'll have lots of fun, make great friends, and great memories.

Good luck!

-Roger


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats PDX Bobcat
















My son is Beavers and my girl is Brownies and they both love going every week. Getting a new badge is always excited and well worth the hard work.

Congrats again. - You need to post a pic of you and your badge.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Anything to get another post









Congradulations on your achievement PDX Bobcat









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey PDX_Bobcat, that is soooooo cool. Congratulations! That is a great achievement - keep up the good work. And remember, whenever you go on a scout camping trip, make sure your Dad goes with you and make sure he sleeps in a tent on the ground.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

PDX_Bobcat,

Sweet!









Nice job with that and I'll bet the skit was really fun sunny


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, action
> 
> I'm a Cub Scout, I've been working very hard. On Thursday I got my Bobcat badge . The Bobcat is a very special thing to me. And this is the most fun,I got to do a skit! Well yesturday, I got my uniform.


Good for you! Have you had any pinewood derby car races yet? Those are alot of fun! My son and I just had our pack's last weekend. He tied for 8th out of 30, so not too bad for our first time out. He's just aout to get his tiger cub badge and his bobcat badge. I know how much work that is, so keep up the good work and have FUN!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

PDX+_Bobcat,

Congratulations on your recent achievement. I don't know which is harder.....earning your Bobcat badge or living with your Dad.









You ought to earn a badge for that, too.









BTW, how often does he have you running on your conveyor belt?

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> PDX+_Bobcat,
> Congratulations on your recent achievement. I don't know which is harder.....earning your Bobcat badge or living with your Dad.
> 
> 
> ...


Pay no attention to that guy, PDX_Bobcat!!!














Well - okay - I have to agree that YOU deserve a BADGE for living with your dad. HEY - we should get a badge too!!!! But then - we get to log off, don't we? Sounds like you're a great kid --- don't get involved with these guys - wrong crowd, for sure!!!









Keep up the good stuff, Bobcat! Pretty soon you'll be an Eagle Scout and teaching your dad a thing or two about life!









(By the way - all this stuff about your dad - we're just teasing him!) Some friends, huh?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> (By the way - all this stuff about your dad - we're just teasing him!) Some friends, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were teasing him? Oh, okay. I guess for PDX_Bobcat's sake. Yeah, uh, we were just, uh . . . teasing your Dad.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

PDX Bobcat,

Congratulations on making Bobcat. My son Zach is working on becoming a Bobcat himself. Have fun with the Boy Scouts.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > (By the way - all this stuff about your dad - we're just teasing him!)Â Some friends, huh?
> ...


AWWWWW - Come on - Moosegut - he's just a kid and what kind of a chance does he really have? After all - apples falling from trees and all. Give him a break - he's got his whole life ahead of him - - - ALWAYS as the Professor's kid.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats PDX Bobcat
















Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

See ya at the PNW Rally PDX_Bobcat.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

congrats on your Bobcat badge. My son Timmy is just about ready to get his Tiger Cub badge, and our Pinewood Derby is in a few weeks. Have fun with cub scouts.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Bobcat keep up the great work and some day you will make Eagle Scout. It all takes work but just keep giving it everything you have. I'm looking forward to my little man getting into scouts but I have to get him out of diapers first.

Bill.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations on earning your badge and your skit.
I too, know how important those badges are and how hard you have to work for them. I'm a Girl Scout Leader and my daughter a Junior Scout. 
Be proud of your accomplishment. You deserve it!!! sunny


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations PDX Bobcat. Grreat job getting that badge. Hope you earn many more. Cubscouts are really fun. Hope you keep going, growing, learning alot, and having a good time .

sunny

Dallas


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

hi my name is Ed ('96). I'm a first year Weblos. My brother is a Wolf. Let's bring our uniforms to the spring rally. I think it would be neat if all scouts wore their uniforms at the dinner thingy









Congratulations PDX_Bobcat

---Ed '96


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations, PDX_Bobcat! I'm sure you know that some of our most honorable and hard-working celebrities and politicians were Scouts! Aim high!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

PDX_Bobcat action

a very big congrats on that badge









you are









darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry,I forgot to thank you guys









I read all the replies. They were great. All you are right about the badge.



LarryTheOutback said:


> hi my name is Ed ('96). I'm a first year Weblos. My brother is a Wolf. Let's bring our uniforms to the spring rally. I think it would be neat if all scouts wore their uniforms at the dinner thingy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed,

I would love to bring my uniform. Maybe if we have made your Pinewood Derby we can bring it. Do you like LEGO's? I do. Maybe you can come to my trailer. I can bring my handbook and we can ask each other things from it. And I would like to wear it to the dinner thingy.

PDX_Bobcat


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ed,
> 
> I would love to bring my uniform. Maybe if we have made your Pinewood Derby we can bring it. Do you like LEGO's? I do. Maybe you can come to my trailer. I can bring my handbook and we can ask each other things from it. And I would like to wear it to the dinner thingy.
> 
> ...


Ya gotta love it. Aint kids great. Makes me smile ear-to-ear.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll second that


----------

